
OpenIndiana Hipster 2018-10 (illumos/OpenSolaris Unix) Released - ekianjo
https://www.openindiana.org/2018/10/24/openindiana-hipster-2018-10-is-here/
======
znpy
I see that there are a number of different Solaris-derived OSes: Illumos,
OpenIndiana, OmniOS... Given the fact that basically they all share a common
ancestor (OpenSolaris) and the license (they're all CDDL iirc), wouldn't it be
better to just join forces, given how niche those OSes are becoming ?

~~~
hs86
It is really confusing and it seems like they all share the same illumos as
their common upstream. [0] I wonder what kind of 'scope' illumos has in
comparison to the BSDs. The BSD's base installations seem to be complete OSes
with some additional bits from 3rd parties but the table at [0] shows that
these illumos distros differentiate between the used package manager and even
the default userland.

Is there a reason why these Solaris forks tend to use the GNU userland instead
of pushing their own like the BSDs?

[0]
[https://wiki.illumos.org/display/illumos/Distributions](https://wiki.illumos.org/display/illumos/Distributions)

~~~
JdeBP
SchilliX appears to be missing from that list.

Jörg Schilling regularly mentions and contrasts the Schily Tools with GNU
tools.

~~~
mishac
I'm not sure if it's still in development. On sourceforge (!) it looks like
there are no updates since 2014, and French
wikipedia([https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schillix](https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schillix))
says it's not been updated since 2012.

~~~
JdeBP
M. Schilling says that it is. You'll have to ask xem for further information.

* [https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?diff=760505445&oldid=76...](https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?diff=760505445&oldid=760499068)

Certainly the Schily Tools bug ticketing system has seen activity within the
last month, and there was a release on 2018-10-30 and one before that on
2018-10-11.

